# Win a CFX Silicone Mask



## Hauntcast

Hauntcast subsribers qualify to win a $600+ Composite Effects silicone mask every 3 months. 
Subscribers also qualify to win a $380 Paasche Airbrush system, $550 Altered Flash FX Silicone mask, $325 Halloween Asylum Lullaby prop and more prizes are coming in every month. http://hauntcast.net/subscribe/


----------

